# Checking CNC components without power



## Shepherd (Jan 19, 2017)

Have a line on a "90% done" CNC router, built with a Chinese kit, using components that would work with my rf-31....not completely wired though, so how do I verify that I'm not buying some fancy boat anchors?  It's a steal of a price, but as the saying goes, if it's too good to be true....also being a two hour drive isn't a big plus.

Appreciate any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 19, 2017)

I can't think of any good ways to know if any electronic device will work without testing under power.  Probably why it is such a low price.  Might be fine, might be junk.  I assume there is no warranty from the chinese mfg.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 19, 2017)

Asked, guy said he bought it more than a year ago.  From the pic, it looks like he put a lot of work in, good looking build, throwing in the pc and the 3x4 table and gantry too...seems unlikely he'd get that far with bad gear...but still, caveat emptor, eh?


----------



## Boswell (Jan 20, 2017)

Here is another way to look at it.  You can evaluate all of the mechanical parts of the build. the gantry, Ball screws(or whatever) wiring harnesses. You can check limit switches with an Ohm meter.  You should be able to power up the computer.  In other words, check everything you can, then price out everything else as if you will have to replace it. How does the price look in that perspective?  That would be the worst case.


----------

